# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Ripetibilità in caso di definizione delle sole sanzioni

## LucZan

Avviso di accertamento per irpef, interessi e sanzioni pecuniarie.
Vorrei fare ricorso, definendo le sole sanzioni ex art. 17 D.Lgs. n. 472/1997 entro il termine previsto per la proposizione del ricorso ("E'  ammessa definizione agevolata con il pagamento di un importo pari ad un quarto della   sanzione   irrogata   e comunque non inferiore ad un quarto dei minimi edittali   previsti   per   le violazioni piu' gravi relative a ciascun tributo, entro il termine previsto per la proposizione del ricorso"). 
Dubbio: in caso di ricorso vittorioso per il contribuente si può fare istanza di rimborso anche della sanzione pagata in adesione  o questa è irripetibile e rimane definitivamente acquisita ?

----------


## Contabile

Si pu&#242; fare ricorso e nel caso di esito vittorioso in sede di contenzioso si richiede il rimborso.

----------


## maxattak

Buongiorno!
vi chiedo un favore...avete riferimenti normativi, circolari, note che prospettino un'esito positivo del ricorso?
Se scopro qualcosa aggiornerò anch'io la discussione ma se voi avete già affrontato questa situazione e foste in grado di rispondermi ve ne sarei molto grato!!!
Grazie e buon lavoro!

----------


## maxattak

Ho trovato...magari vi può essere utile! Purtroppo la sanzione pagata in definizione agevolata risulta da questa sentenza non recuperabile.    C.T. Prov. Bergamo 20.11.2008 n. 64 
Fatto
La ricorrente, signora ... impugna la cartella di pagamento n. (Omissis) emessa a seguito dell'iscrizione a ruolo da parte dell'Agenzia Entrate di Treviglio della complessiva somma di Euro 9.753,91 (al netto dei compensi di riscossione spettanti all'esattore) comprendente imposte, sanzioni (per Euro 7.462.46) e relativi interessi, iscrizione a ruolo è stata effettuata a seguito dell'esito di un precedente ricorso avverso l'avviso di accertamento n. (Omissis) che la 3° Sezione di questa Commissione tributaria aveva deciso, con accoglimento parziale, rideterminando la plusvalenza realizzata sulla cessione di terreni edificabili, che era stata ripresa a tassazione dall'Ufficio tributano in sede di esame della dichiarazione dei redditi per l'anno d'imposta 2000.
La ricorrente sostiene che l'Ufficio avrebbe dovuto escludere dall'iscrizione a ruolo l'importo delle sanzioni (Euro 2.798,42) in quanto, dopo aver avuto notizia dell'esito negativo dell'istanza di accertamento con adesione, aveva optato por la definizione agevolata delle sole sanzioni indotte a i del valore originario) e le aveva regolarmente versate entro i termini di proposizione del ricorso. Al riguardo, la ricorrente precisa che nel dispositivo della sentenza la Commissione tributaria si sia limitata a pronunciarsi sul contenuto sostanziale della vertenza, così decidendo: "a parziale accoglimento del ricorso riduce la plusvalenza all'importo di Euro 24.284.41 (già Lire 47.021.171)".
La ricorrente osserva, peraltro, che prima di impugnare la cartella oggetto del presente ricorso ne aveva chiesto lo sgravio parziale, con formale istanza, per gli stessi motivi dedotti oggi in giudizio, e che l'Ufficio l'aveva informata soltanto telefonicamente del rigetto dell'istanza, senza fornire alcuna comunicazione scritta.
Per tali motivi la ricorrente chiede che venga parzialmente annullata la cartella di pagamento, disponendo lo sgravio delle sanzioni iscritte a ruolo nella misura intera (Euro 7.462.46), e di condannare l'Ufficio al pagamento delle spese di giudizio, anche in considerazione del fatto che le ulteriori spese alle quali ella è andata incontro sono derivate dai mancato accoglimento dell'istanza di sgravio, inutilmente presentata prima della scadenza dei termini per la proposizione del ricorso.
L'Ufficio costituendosi in giudizio, afferma la fondatezza e la legittimità della pretesa fiscale. Chiede pertanto il rigetto del ricorso e la condanna del ricorrente al pagamento delle spese di giudizio, replicando:
- a norma dell'art. 19, comma 3, del D.L.vo n. 546/1992 ognuno degli atti autonomamente impugnabili può essere impugnato soltanto per vizi propri, requisito fondamentale non presente nel provvedimento oggetto di impugnazione da parte della ricorrente;
- che la cartella di pagamento rappresenta un mero atto esecutivo di un provvedimento giurisdizionale ai quale l'Ufficio ha dato esecuzione iscrivendo a ruolo, in ottemperanza agli artt. 68 del D.lvo n. 546/1992 e 19 del D.L.vo n. 472/1997, la residua parte della maggiore imposta accertata e delle sanzioni.
- che in sede processuale la ricorrente non ha fatto presane in nessun modo di essersi avvalsa della definizione agevolata delle sole sanzioni ai sensi dell'art. 17 del D.L.vo n. 472/1997; per contro, nel ricorso presentato avverso l'avviso di accertamento di cui sopra ha contestato, oltre la maggiore imposta accertata anche le sanzioni e gli interessi.
- che "è indubbio che il ricorrente avrebbe dovuto comunicare in fase contenziosa l'avvenuta rinuncia a parte delle proprie pretese, in modo da delimitare l'oggetto del contendere al solo accertamento della maggiore imposta e dei relativi interessi ciò in quanto "vero è che l'art. 17 del D.Lgs. 472 non pone in capo alla parte alcun obbligo ulteriore oltre al versamento di un quarto sanzioni ma è anche vero che tale situazione si riferisce all'ipotesi ordinaria in cui l'istituto si consumi nella sola fase amministrativa".
La Commissione, esaminati tutti gli atti allegati al fascicolo processuale e sentite nell'odierna pubblica udienza le parti in causa, dissente in foto da quanto asserito dall'Ufficio. Atteso che la cartella di pagamento non è stata preceduta da alcun atto prodromico, la Commissione si chiede in quale sede, se non in questa, ricorrendo avverso la cartella di pagamento medesima, il contribuente avrebbe potuto impugnare, a tono o a ragione, l'iscrizione a ruoli delle sanzioni, dopo averne puntualmente ed opportunamente richiesto lo sgravio e dopo aver registrato il rifiuto dell'Ufficio tributario, pur nella piena consapevolezza dello Stesso che era stata fatta opzione per la definizione agevolata delle sole sanzioni ed era stato provveduto al relativo versamento in data 26.03.2007.
Si chiede ancora la Commissione da dove l'Ufficio possa aver tratto l'indubbio, duplice convincimento, da un lato, che la ricorrente avrebbe avuto l'obbligo di precisare nel ricorso che si era avvalsa dell'istituto della definizione agevolala delle sole sanzioni e, dall'altro, che la mancanza di tale obbligo atterrebbe alla sola fase amministrativa in cui si consumi l'istituto della definizione, agevolata delle sole sanzioni.
Intanto pare ovvio osservare che allorché il contribuente opta per tale istituto giuridico, e non per la definizione agevolata dell'intero accertamento, l'instaurazione di un contenzioso è consequenziale, ma *è bene pero precisare che la materia del contendere resta automaticamente arginata a tutti parte degli altri rilievi fiscali, con esclusione delle sanzioni.
Ciò che però rileva, ai fini della soluzione della presente controversia, e la considerazione che, in casi come quello di specie, qualunque sia la posizione del ricorrente nell'intera fase processuale, ovvero sia che dichiari, sia che non dichiari di avere optato per la definizione agevolata delle sole sanzioni, sia che la difesa venga impropriamente assunta ponendo in causa anche le sanzioni già pagate o più correttamente ignorandole, le sanzioni pagate rimangono definitivamente ed irreversibilmente acquisite dal Fisco, a prescindere dall'esito del ricorso sui rilievi principali che hanno dato luogo all'irrogazione delle sanzioni*. Il che equivale a concludere, contrariamente a quanto sostenuto dall'Ufficio, che l'istituto della definizione agevolata delle sole sanzioni si consuma sempre, e soltanto, nella fase amministrativa, purché il versamento sia effettuato entro i termini di proposizione del ricorso e corrisponda all'importo esatto (1.4 della sanzione applicata). Per quanto precisato, alla ricorrente non sarebbe mai potuto derivare, peraltro, vantaggio o danni alcuno nel sottacere nell'evidenziare nella fase processuale la circostanza di avere optato per la definizione agevolata delle sanzioni. Ne d'altra parte esiste una norma che imponga al contribuente una precisa condotta al riguardo.
A parere della Commissione l'Agenzia delle Entrate di Treviglio, ben consapevole della trasparente posizione del contribuente, avrebbe dovuto pertanto non iscrivere all'atto a ruolo le sanzioni, se già a conoscenza dell'avvenuto versamento in via agevolata o in mancanza, accogliere la richiesta di sgravio prodotta dalla ricorrente prima della proposizione del ricorso in esame. Nella fattispecie appare in ogni caso davvero indubbio ed inequivocabile il disposto dell'art. 17 comma 2 del D.Lgs. 18 dicembre 1997 n. 472 secondo cui è ammessa definizione agevolata con il pagamento di un importo pari ad un quarto della sanzione irrogata e comunque non in un quarto dei minimi edittali previsti per le violazioni più gravi relative a ciascun tributo, entro il termine previsto per la proposizione del ricorso" istituto giuridico di cui, a parere della Commissione, si è correttamente avvalsa la ricorrente.
Con il proprio operato "l'Ufficio ha peraltro arrecato un danno economico alla ricorrente per averla posta consapevolmente nella condizione di sostenere ulteriori spese per assumere la difesa nel presente giudizio, spese che si ritiene pertanto di dover porre a carico dell'Ufficio. 
P.Q.M. 
La Commissione Tributaria Provinciale di Bergamo
Visti gli artt. 36 e 15 del D.L.vo. 31 dicembre 1992 n. 546
Accoglie
il ricorso dichiara non dovute le sanzioni iscritte a ruolo e, seguendo il criterio della soccombenza, condanna l'Ufficio tributario alla rifusione alla ricorrente delle spese di giudizio che liquida in Euro 795.43, oltre gli accessori di legge.   
Se avete altre notizie fate sapere.....

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

l'adesione negativa fa si che non si possa accedere alla definizione agevolata delle sanzioni, vedi art. 15 della 218/97. Nella sentenza si parla di pagamento ridotto delle sanzioni ad 1/4 dopo un'adesione negativa, ecco perchè sono state iscitte a ruolo per intero

----------

